# Photomatix Pro or just PlugIn w/Lightroom?



## Sean Sam Mac (Apr 24, 2009)

Greetings! I've been looking at all (about 3) of the options for HDR with Lightroom and have pretty much settled on Photomatix HDR but was wondering if anyone has experience and/or input on whether I should just go for the Lightroom plugin or get the Pro version. Any suggestions or input? Thanks! 8)


----------



## DonRicklin (Apr 24, 2009)

The plugin does not do anything but feed images to the main program, so go Pro. AFAIK

Don


----------



## rconn (Apr 25, 2009)

Don is absolutely correct - it is simply a TIF export plug in for Lightroom.  I do believe Photomatix to be the best HDR package at the moment - some may differ but it is my choice and I do like it.  Rod


----------



## Sean Sam Mac (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks to all for your replies. I could have done my homework better to find out that the Lightroom plugin comes with the Pro version. Thanks again - I really enjoy this forum and have found a lot of useful information here.


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes. The confusion is that there is a stand-alone version (pro) that includes a plugin for LR AND a Photoshop plugin version that allows you to tone map after combining for HDR in Photoshop. You can buy either or get both in a discounted package deal.

Also, there are plenty of discount codes for Photomatix. Go and pick one up at stuckincustoms.com to save 15%. While you are there take a look at Trey's excellent HDR tutorial on Photomatix!


----------



## Sean Sam Mac (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey thanks Gene! I came back to search for a coupon and you've read my mind and provided one. Awesome! Appreciate it...


----------

